# Some ideas for filling decorative wood design



## Rawlin (Oct 20, 2011)

Never done a form before but I'm looking for a few ideas. I started a table a while ago and now I need to finish it asap. I routered out a design in each corner of my laminated maple top 3/4" deep and with 1/2" wide chanels. My original plan was to fill it with a different type of wood but my band saw is out of commission at the moment and I need to finish. I have considered using a number of materials to fill in the design and achieve my original inlay plan. I have considered wood filler, resin, wax, and even melting soder and simply pooring it into the design glooves. The top of the table once finished will be two tones, one for the table one for the design. I will finish it with varathane to complete the project. Has anyone out there ever filled such a large gloove for design purposes and if so what did you use?


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you should try to inlay something into it like this- http://lumberjocks.com/rusticandy/projects 
Dont forget to post when your finished!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

The rocks would look great. Another possibility, go to your DC and pull out some sawdust, mix it with the proper glue and use it as an inlay. I've seen this done in a brick pattern floor and the sawdust was used where the mortar would go. It was all wood(and glue of course), but it looked like a brick floor.

You could also use (heaven forbid)hand tools to make your inlay piece.


----------

